# Connexion WIFI avec imprimante



## Saint Jaques (30 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
J'utilise un Imac avec Lion, OS X 10.7.5.  Suite à un orage, j'ai changé ma live box.
J'ai voulu utiliser mon imprimante Canon Pixma  Mg 3550 qui se connectait par wifi ... et là rien, un message d'erreur "code support 300", m'indiquant de vérifier le branchement sur le secteur  et le raccordement à l'ordinateur ?!?
J'ai essayé de raccorder par câble, et là, aucun problème, tout fonctionne.
Comment procéder pour que l'imprimante soit reconnue? Le problème est-il lié au changement de live box ?
Merci et bon weekend à tous
Saint Jaques


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Va dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox vérifier que l'adresse MAC (wi-fi) de l'imprimante y est. Si elle n'y est pas, tu l'ajoutes. Pour trouver l'adresse MAC de l'imprimante, sur le panneau de contrôle de l'imprimante tu vas sur Config > Paramètres périphérique > Paramètres réseau > Confirmer les paramètres réseau > Imprimer les détails réseau.

Ensuite et si ça ne marche toujours pas, tu vas dans Préférences Système > Imprimantes et scanners. Tu fais un clic droit sur ton imprimante dans la partie gauche du panneau (où sont listées les imprimantes installées) et "Réinitailiser le système d'impression. Ensuite en cliquant sur le bouton +, tu remets ton imprimante en USB et en wi-fi.

En dernier ressort, tu désinstalles pilotes et logiciels de ton imprimante, en procédant comme suit (source : assistance technique Canon) :



> Aller dans pomme / préférence système / imprimantes et fax
> 
> Sélectionnez votre MG puis cliquez sur le signe –
> 
> ...



Pour finir tu réinstalles pilotes et logiciels à partir du paquet téléchargé et qui installe tout sur le site de Canon (ensuite fais les mises à jour plus récentes disponibles pour certaines pilotes et logiciels). Enfin fais une réparation des permissions de disque.


----------

